# How to Tell the Dwarves Apart in The Hobbit: A Flowchart



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: Wired


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Now that, my good sir, is quite funny! :rofl:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

ALMFamily said:


> Now that, my good sir, is quite funny! :rofl:


That's what I thought when I saw it! :T :bigsmile:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Off to see it in about an hour - I should print a copy and take it along!:bigsmile:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

How was it? I'm the kind of guy who waits until things settle down before I go see them. I hate jam packed theaters.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

They were showing it every 30 minutes so it was not packed at all - we went to see the 2D version.

I could see in the first 5 minutes what they meant about the difference in 24 fps to 48 fps. After that, I mainly noticed it in close-ups and scenery. Close-ups did not have pores like you would normally see - and the scenery was brightly colored. 

However, I was so immersed in the film I did not even notice it much after that first 5 minutes. As I expected, Jackson dod a really good job transferring this to screenplay - the story flowed very well with the book with just a bit of theatrical addition. And, as in the first 3, specific points of dialogue were pulled verbatim from the book.

I did hear someone complain about it being too much of an action movie on the way out. Not my take - but there it is.

All in all - a great start to this series. And, I called the exact spot where this one would end! :flex:


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

They really should have used Bashful, Doc, Dopey, Grumpy, Happy, Sleepy and Sneezy. That would have been so much easier...


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Dale Rasco said:


> They really should have used Bashful, Doc, Dopey, Grumpy, Happy, Sleepy and Sneezy. That would have been so much easier...


:rofl:


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

So, which one was played by Clint Eastwood? Wasn't he in there somewhere? "Go ahead, make my second breakfast?":dontknow:


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thats just too funny, a hobit flow chart....:rofl:


----------

